# Will the read only mode end this weekend?



## mcdoga (May 21, 2016)

I'm curious
As I have a bunch of art I want to post


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

mcdoga said:


> I'm curious
> As I have a bunch of art I want to post


It's not going to end, the site is coming back on tonight, tomorrow night, or_ ANY TIME SOON! _Everyone's been asking, and there has not been an answer, so you're best bet is to just be patient. I hate to ruin your mood... _*BUT FUR AFFINITY IS ON LOCKDOWN UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!*_


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

mcdoga said:


> I'm curious
> As I have a bunch of art I want to post


I apologize for being a bit of a jerk, it's just... ...personal matters on my end. Please don't take it personal...


----------



## Khaiyote (May 21, 2016)

It has been stated numerous times that the site will be up when they are finished updating it. This is very simple. Go to fur affinity.net and see if it works. If it does, then good news! The site is up! Until then maybe check out the request thread here on the forum and do something nice to make someone's day instead of asking silly things. I would have loved to give you a better answer, but the batteries ran out in my crystal ball.


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Khaiyote said:


> It has been stated numerous times that the site will be up when they are finished updating it. This is very simple. Go to fur affinity.net and see if it works. If it does, then good news! The site is up! Until then maybe check out the request thread here on the forum and do something nice to make someone's day instead of asking silly things. I would have loved to give you a better answer, but the batteries ran out in my crystal ball.


Besides, shouldn't we be mourning the death of Alan Young, the voice of Uncle Scrooge?


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Besides, shouldn't we be mourning the death of Alan Young, the voice of Uncle Scrooge?


Wait, Uncle Scrooge is dead? D:


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Wait, Uncle Scrooge is dead? D:


Sadly, yes, he died yesterday at the age of 96.


----------



## Khaiyote (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Besides, shouldn't we be mourning the death of Alan Young, the voice of Uncle Scrooge?


Yet another wholesome, productive alternative! lol


----------



## Dragonley (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> It's not going to end, the site is coming back on tonight, tomorrow night, or_ ANY TIME SOON! _Everyone's been asking, and there has not been an answer, so you're best bet is to just be patient. I hate to ruin your mood... _*BUT FUR AFFINITY IS ON LOCKDOWN UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE!*_



Someone get this guy a joint, stat.


----------



## TaylorxxWolfie (May 21, 2016)

While you wait, why not go play my game of "would you rather"


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Dragonley said:


> Someone get this guy a joint, stat.


I would, but... unfortunately, cannot do that with my job. You know... not worth the risk... XP


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

Fair enough. If you're in a rural area might I recommend some recreational shooting to relieve your stress, then? ... As long as it's not in my neighborhood, that is. Then we'll have to break out the bagpipe music in retaliation.


----------



## LadyNightosphere (May 21, 2016)

Hmm. I'm just playing video games instead of really keeping my eyes on furaffinity. But I guess I could always just draw, but I don't know what I would draw. *Shrugs*


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Fair enough. If you're in a rural area might I recommend some recreational shooting to relieve your stress, then? ... As long as it's not in my neighborhood, that is. Then we'll have to break out the bagpipe music in retaliation.


Doubt it. XP


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

LadyNightosphere said:


> Hmm. I'm just playing video games instead of really keeping my eyes on furaffinity. But I guess I could always just draw, but I don't know what I would draw. *Shrugs*


How about a drunken armadillo dancing the Watusi while Steve Irwin wrestles with a bear in the background?


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Doubt it. XP


Doubt what? Being in my neighborhood (yeah, quite unlikely unless you're in North Texas), or me busting out the bagpipe music in response?


----------



## tbonethebunbun (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Doubt what? Being in my neighborhood (yeah, quite unlikely unless you're in North Texas), or me busting out the bagpipe music in response?


Wait, you're in North Texas? Hot damn! =D


----------



## LadyNightosphere (May 21, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> How about a drunken armadillo dancing the Watusi while Steve Irwin wrestles with a bear in the background?


That sounds hilarious. I'll see if I could even pull that off. XD


----------



## Saokymo (May 21, 2016)

tbonethebunbun said:


> Wait, you're in North Texas? Hot damn! =D


Yes, that I am. We are disturbingly close to Oklahoma here.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 21, 2016)

At least I got to update my profile in time before the lockdown to show where else to find me! 

It would be nice to get a timeframe. My curiosity is driving me up the wall about it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

I'm sure when they're done updating,or close to updating then they'll notify us.
They can't slap things around and call it done.
Be patient,excessive amounts of 'is it done yet?' isn't going to speed things along.
It's like repeatedly asking your parents during a long car drive if you're there yet.


----------



## KazWolf (May 21, 2016)

I did not change password before Read Only. I think im not safe? I will change password instantly when site comes off from Read Only.


----------



## Altair_the_lugia (May 21, 2016)

Well, here's something interesting a friend sent me.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

Altair_the_lugia said:


> Well, here's something interesting a friend sent me.



Unless that's from an FA staff member,or someone who has screen shot proof of site staff notifying them on the danger then I wouldn't spread that around.
There's enough generalized chaos as it is.
Also,I've been logged in since everything happened and everything is fine.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 21, 2016)

These outages are always flooded by misinformation and drama. I just sit back and wait and once its back its back. Im not happy bout it but what else am I gunna do.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> These outages are always flooded by misinformation and drama. I just sit back and wait and once its back its back. Im not happy bout it but what else am I gunna do.



I like your style.
This is how everyone should be during this.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 21, 2016)

To quote your question and your sig: use the next best alternative for now.


----------



## Altair_the_lugia (May 21, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Unless that's from an FA staff member,or someone who has screen shot proof of site staff notifying them on the danger then I wouldn't spread that around.
> There's enough generalized chaos as it is.
> Also,I've been logged in since everything happened and everything is fine.


What are you talking about, it's already spreading. It was only a matter of time before it got here


----------



## Fordoxia (May 21, 2016)

Altair_the_lugia said:


> What are you talking about, it's already spreading. It was only a matter of time before it got here


But...  The DNS address is already taken.  They would have to use a different address.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 21, 2016)

Altair_the_lugia said:


> What are you talking about, it's already spreading. It was only a matter of time before it got here



You're actually the first person to spread it here.
I meant spreading it here,I don't really care about other sites.
That's what I was talking about.
Don't add to the mess.


----------



## GamerFox (May 21, 2016)

Where the hell is the staff today?


----------



## AliothFox (May 21, 2016)

Altair_the_lugia said:


> Well, here's something interesting a friend sent me.



LOL at whoever made this for not understanding anything about how the internet actually works.


----------



## kaafan10 (May 21, 2016)

AliothFox said:


> LOL at whoever made this for not understanding anything about how the internet actually works.


man i am tired of waiting, they should have had fixed by now


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 21, 2016)

Locking this thread due to it being unnecessary.


----------

